

Steve Wozniak: The Future of AI Is 'Scary and Very Bad for People' - rndn
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/244236

======
informatimago
The future of AI is scary for capitalists, since AI and robotic production is
not worth anything for a capitalist. But it is very good for people, since the
AI and robotics products have a usage value for people.

